# Pregnancy and anxiety/panic



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm about 13 weeks pregnant and my anxiety is getting really bad. I used to take prozac, klonopin, and the occasional xanax, but I stopped meds long before becoming pregnant... except the occassional xanax which I stopped upon learning I was pregnant.

I'm really freaking out lately. The DP is really bad which triggers horrible anxiety. I thought I was gonna have to wake someone up last night to take me to the ER cuz I felt I was gonna lose it.

I finally made an appointment with my psychiatrist for March 12th, I haven't seen him since last June. I haven't seen my therapist in about a year or so. Last time I tried to make an appt. he informed me I could not come back to the center until I paid the amount I owe in full... around $500. I tried a different therapist but it didn't work out... it's hard explaining DP to someone all over again. It took me years to get my old therapist to finally understand. I don't know what to do.

I'm crying a lot lately. It is a struggle going to work everyday. I have missed a lot of days. I need some kind of relief before I lose my job. I will find out for sure March 12th, but does anyone happen to know if there is any safe anxiety med. to use during pregnancy?


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Do you think if I called the ER they could have a doctor tell me if it's ok or not to take a xanax over the phone? I doubt it.

I bought this book when I first found out I was pregnant about mental illness and pregnancy. It's written by a doctor who prescribes xanax to pregnant women. She hasn't seen any birth defects from it...

I also found a website started by a pregnant woman with panic disorder who took 4mgs xanax daily through her pregnancy, prescribed by her doctor, and her baby was fine. I don't even want to take it daily, just once in awhile like now when I'm about to hyperventilate.... and only 0.5 to 1mg. I wonder what kind of affect hyperventilating will have on my baby...

This panic is coming in waves it gets really intense and then calms down only for like 5 mins at the most and then gets real bad again... it's been like this for hours tonight and last night too. I told my bf I want to take a xanax and he said please don't. He hasn't even read up on it...

I'm so scared. I feel like admitting myself to the mental hospital. I'm really scared of hyperventilating.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Dear Peacedove,

Sorry to hear this is happening. Pregnancy indeed can make things like anxiety, DP, depression, etc. worse. That's a given.

When I was planning to get pregnant some odd years back, I went through the tortures of the damned trying to figure which medications were safe, which weren't etc. I had my gynecologist, my family doctor, and my psychiatrist in conference calls.

It ended up I didn't get pregnant for various reasons. .... and I still wish I had children, but at any rate.... I was going to stay on a benzo.

If you can hang in there I would talk seriously about what the risks are re: medications .... for you and for the baby -- with a gynecologist even. I know you're desperate. Sounds like there are financial problems there too.

I AM NOT A DOCTOR SO I CAN'T TELL YOU WHAT TO DO.

In my case it was determined that certain meds would be better to stay ON, to help me. Others were not, and I'd have to grin and bear it.

You have to weigh what is best for you ... if you are in Hell, you shouldn't be in Hell. My doctors told me that it would be better to stay on one of my meds or I wouldn't be in good shape when the baby came. Also they planned for more frequent neonatal tests.

I know it is a very tough decision.

If you can. Please hold off on the meds and talk to a doctor as soon as possible, but make certain you explain how difficult things are for you. MAKE the doctor understand. Babies can be resilient if YOU TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF, even if you need to be on medication.

It is like the risk a diabetic woman takes during pregnancy. Or basically, pregnancy in and of itself is HARD on the body and mind. PHYSICALLY/NEUROLOGICALLY.

Good luck in figuring this out. I hope it does work out. One thing is remind yourself that the pregnancy itself -- the hormonal changes ARE making things worse. THEY DO. IT's a fact. Then you can also freak yourself out when this happens.

I hate to hear these stories. It isn't fair. Hormones cause trouble with all emotional problems. Pregnancy is very difficult. For some women it is a breeze ... or so they say ... cough.
Hang in.
D


----------

